# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  "Euro" a do te kete sukses??? - Nga Enip!

## Dita

*Enip * 
Moderator
Posts: 548
(12/19/01 4:50:24 am)
Reply  "Euro" a do te kete sukses??? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kjo pyetje me lindi si rrjedhim i afrimit te janarit dhe hyrjes se euros ne ekonomine evropiane,tashme Evropa (EU) do operoje me monedhen e re (zyrtarisht) dhe paketat me monedha kane dale neper banka.

Po une pyes nqs konsiderojme se ne EU bejne pjese dhe vende te tilla si Greqia,Portugalia,Irlanda e ndonje tjeter,te cilat nuk kane te njejtin zhvillim ekonomik me vendet si Franca,Gjermani a nuk do te ndikojne ne fuqine e euros,krahasuar me dollarin amerikan?

Pra a do jete e afte monedha evropiane te konkuroje ate amerikane?
A do kete sukses EU me kete monedhe te njejte, a do mund te konkuroje SHBA ne tregun boteror?
A do arrihet ne nje Evrope vertete te Bashkuar,dhe jo 12 anetareshe,por me shume?
Si mund te arrihet ne nje zhvillim ekonomik pak a shume te njejte mes Gjermanise dhe ta zeme Irlandes,Greqise???

Ju ftoj te diskutojme (vecanerisht ekonomistat e forumit,mendimin e te cileve jam kurioze ta lexoj) 





*tirana * 
Ekonomist
Posts: 987
(12/30/01 6:03:46 am)
Reply  Re: "Euro" a do te kete sukses??? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ne rast se gjykojme mbi variacionin: Euro -Dollar,duhen patur parasysh sherbimet apo produktet qe Europa blen nga USA.Kjo varion dhe raportin oferte-kerkese.

Evropa,nga USA blen vetem naften dhe biletat e udhetimeve.Si pasoje,ky variacion eshte i lidhur ngushte me variacionin e mimit te ketyre produkteve.

Ne rast se vendet e lartpermendura do te kishin nje zhvillim me te ngadalshem ekonomik,kjo do te influenconte ekonomine specifike te ketyre vendeve e jo ate globale europiane.Euro eshte vetem nje shkembyes.

Me pak fjale:edhe ne USA,jo te gjitha shtetet kane te njejtin zhvillim.Por ndryshe nga USA,ku shteti amerikan axhevolon keto shtete si te tjerat,ne EU,evropa nuk axhevoluon keto. 





*i thjeshti*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 70
(12/31/01 8:40:00 am)
Reply  Re: "Euro" a do te kete sukses??? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Do kete o ci s'do kete.
Ju uron konsiderojeni si portofol investimesh.Disa aksione ose obligacione shkojne keq ne fund balancohen me ato qe shkojne me mire dhe si perfundim resultati do te ishte pozitiv.
Pastaj mos harroni se politikat financiare behen ne Frankfurt am Mein dhe jo ne Athine.e tjeret duhet te binden. 





*Enip * 
Moderator
Posts: 633
(1/7/02 8:54:37 am)
Reply  Re:"Euro" a do te kete sukses??? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dakord jam me ato qe keni shkruar ju Tirana dhe I thjeshti,por une vete mqs nuk jam specialiste ne ekonomi,por vetem vezhgoj luhatjet e saj,me mundo nje fakt se vertete politika ekonomike evropiane mund te behet ne Frankfurt am Mein apo Paris dhe ok e pranoj qe te tjeret duhet t'i binden kesaj politike ekonomike,por cfare ndodh nqs ekonomia ta zeme irlandeze apo ajo portugeze nuk eshte e nje niveli apoparametrat e saj te zhvillimit nuk prekin ato te caktuara nga Gjermania?
Tashme keto dy vende jane te atashuara ne EU me kohe dhe i kane plotesuar disi premisat e caktuara,por nqs ekonomite e tyre alojne?
Po ashtu me sa kam pare nga bursat,euro qendron me poshte se dollari,a do mundet ekonomia evropiane te forcoj tashme monedhen e saj te vetme?
Kini parasysh ketu dhe kundershtimet e Britanise se Madhe,Norvegjise etj,po ashtu dhe klimen e "armiqesise" qe po verehet keto dite te fillimit te vitit 2002 ndaj euros,ne vende te tilla si Franca apo Italia.Si shpjegohet nje frike e ketyre vendeve ndaj kesaj monedhe?

me respekt,
Enip. 





*i thjeshti*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 85
(1/8/02 1:38:11 pm)
Reply  Re: Re:"Euro" a do te kete sukses??? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As une s'jam specialist ne ekonomi dhe keto sa themi merri si hamendje.Ndoshta disa vende edhe pse bejne pjese ne urozone nuk do te mund te ecin me te njejtin hap si Italia apo Bundesrepublika.Disnivelet egzistojne edhe sot po te kemi parasysh Italine.
Ti mund te jesh ne Itali dhe mund t'a kesh degjuar Kassen e Mezzoggiornos.Pas botluftes II u bene investime te medha ne jug por ato nuk sollen ate dinamizem ne ate zone sa pritej.Shume vepra te ndertuara atje quhen "Katedrale ne shkretetire".Edhe sot ata jane me "prapambetur" se pjesa tjeter.Italia vete eshte e V ne bote per prodhim industrial.
Mendoj se ne kompleks duhet te shkoje mire natyrisht nqs njerezit e presin mire kete politike financiare misherim i se ciles eshte euro.
Shihet edhe nje interes i britanise se madhe ne favor te euros. 





*Enip * 
Moderator
Posts: 669
(1/14/02 9:21:33 am)
Reply  "Euro" a do te kete sukses??? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nga sa kam lexua mbi Britanine e Madhe,dmth nese ajo eshte pro euros,mund te them se ne Britani njerezit qe jane me ne favor te euros,jane klasa e bisnesmeneve,kuptohet dhe Blear,i cili po ben nje fushat pro monedhes evropiane.Por nga sondazhet njerezit e thjeshte nuk jane pro kesaj monedhe,po ashtu dhe ne Suedi,Norvegji i njejti problem del me njrezit e thjeshte,te cilet akoma nu jane te gatshme te ndyrshojne monedhat e tyre kombetare.




*tirana * 
Ekonomist
Posts: 1000
(1/17/02 7:13:00 am)
Reply  Re: "Euro" a do te kete sukses??? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Para 10 vjetesh,shkembimi bursistik i dollarit ishte pak a shume:

1$=1000 italiane
1$=9DM gjermane

sot,pas 10 vjetesh,eshte:

1$=2200 italiane
1$=9DM gjermane

Dua te di si e konsiderojne gjermanet EURON 





*Enip * 
Moderator
Posts: 697
(1/17/02 9:15:44 am)
Reply  Re: "Euro" a do te kete sukses??? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mesa di une ne Gjermani kursi i DM me euron ka qene:


2DM=1euro

por me US$ nuk mund te shprehm se sa ka qene kursi i markes gjermane,pasi nuk e kam ndjekur,por ama mos gaboj US$ =,85euro (gjithnje mos qofsha gabuar)

nga kurset qe ke sjelle Tirana i bie qe US$ te jete i forte ne krahasim me monedhat evropiane,ate gjermane &italiane,pra i bie qe ekonomia amerikane te jete me e forte.
Pikerisht ky eshte dhe shqetesimi im,a do arrije Evropa te konkuroje ekonomine amerikane? 





*tirana * 
Ekonomist
Posts: 1005
(1/17/02 10:20:47 am)
Reply  Re: "Euro" a do te kete sukses??? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Une konsiderova nje etape kohe e karakterizuar nga nje aelerim i mahnitshem i ekonomise USA.Dekada 1990-2000 do te mbetet e paperseritshme ne historine e ekonomise USA.Ne te ardhmen,eshte veshtire te besh previzione.Megjithate,doja te thoja qe si monedhe,DM ka qene kete dekade teper solide ne krahasim me Liren italiane.Imagjino pastaj me dhrahmine..

Monedha tjeter solide kane qene franga zvicerane dhe sterlina angleze,uditerisht dy vende qe nuk bejne pjese ne EU.





*Enip * 
Moderator
Posts: 709
(1/18/02 6:31:52 am)
Reply  Re: "Euro" a do te kete sukses??? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

dhe qe nuk duan te futen ne hapesiren e euros,te pakten kete nxjerrin sondazhet.

City ka qene dhe mbetet nje qender e rendesishme e finances boterore,dhe keto pozita me sa duket zorr se ka deshire t'i liroje. 





*i thjeshti*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 92
(1/18/02 1:44:03 pm)
Reply  Re: "Euro" a do te kete sukses??? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Britania e Madhe do te hyje ne euro.
Ajo gjithmone gjerat evropiano-kontinentale i merr me skepticizem fillimisht.Pastaj bashkngjitet.
Per sa i perket ITALISE une do te thosha se eshte nje nga shtetet me te fuqishme ne Bote.
Ka nje strukture industriale per tu mahnitur.Eshte e afte per te prodhuar gjithka mund t'i nevojitet njeriut.Me siguri zonat industriale duhet ti keni vezhguar.
Ka nje sistem financiar dhe bankar qe une s'e kam pare kund ne Europe(aq sa kam pare).
Nuk e di si eshte ne Zvicerr po ne Berlin,Wjene,Amsterdam per te terhequr par mezi gjeta nje Banke.
Ne Itali duhet t'i keni pare se sa te shperndara jane.
Italise i mungon vetem PULSI. 





*tirana * 
Ekonomist
Posts: 1022
(1/18/02 4:56:13 pm)
Reply  Re: "Euro" a do te kete sukses??? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Italise i mungon dhe incentivimi shteteror apo bankar.Nga ana tjeter,per vete forminin socialist te shoqerise,duke konsideruar qe eshte vendi me me shume artizanat ne bote(ndermarrje te vogla dhe te mesme)mbetet teper skeptik konentrimi i kapitaleve.

Persa i perket sistemit bankar,me falni por mua me duket pertoke.Sistemi me i persosur per mua eshte ai USA.Edhe serioziteti dhe impenjimi eshte teper me i madh.

Nga ana tjeter,per marrjen e nje kredije ne Bankat italiane,te kerkojne 100 referenca e garanci.Nuk investojne mbi idete gjeniale qe ojne boten perpara por mbi te sigurten,ne ndryshim nga USA,ku me nje Bussiness Plan te shkelqyer,do te mjaftonte te merrje kredi.Ndersa ne Itali,sado gjenial te jete ky Bussiness Plan,bankat ta perplasin ne fytyre po nuk pate referenca apo pasuri te patundshme.E si pasoje e kesaj,ndermarresit bien pre e uzures(fajdes)

Ndersa ne USA,bankat kane nje byro te caktuar e cila merr ne shqyrtim keto BP dhe i financon ne rast se e gjen te aresyeshem.





*i thjeshti*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 93
(1/19/02 8:50:28 am)
Reply  Re: "Euro" a do te kete sukses??? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Edhe mua ne fillim industria italiane me dukej "e parendesishme" ne krahasim me te tjerat por duke e vizituar nga afer sidhe duke pare disa vende te tjera qe "e qortojne" nxorra nje konkluzion timin personal,se Italia eshte ne gjendje te prodhoje gjithka;qe nga gjilpera deri tek helikopteret e luftes(augusta) dhe te nje kvaliteti te shkelqyer(sipas meje).
Mos harroni se pikkola e media impresa eshte kthyer ne nje model prodhimi.
E them kete pasi tani jemi ne eren e Holldingeve te medha dhe dihet se keto jane vetem zyra dhe kane EMRIN.Puna dhe prodhimi i vertete zhvillohen nga qindra e mijera enterpraiza te vogla apo te mesme.
Merr shembullin e Fiatit qe tashme eshte nje Hollding.Tashme merret vetem me asemblazhin e pjeseve qe vijne gati nga nderrmarjet e tjera(furnitoret).
Pra ky model u demonstrua i suksesshem.

Po te jesh me te vertete i motivuar dhe i interesuar ne ato qindra banka dhe filiale me siguri qe nje hua mund t'a marresh.
Shume miq te mi ka blere shtepite me hua.Shume te tjere kane hapur aktivitete dhe po plotesove disa kushte te takon edhe nje hua.Per kete kam shembuj personal. 






*tirana * 
Ekonomist
Posts: 1027
(1/20/02 8:22:41 am)
Reply  Re: "Euro" a do te kete sukses??? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kredite qe u jepen vertesve per blerje shtepish apo orendish jane nje gje dhe kredite per efekt biznesi jane nje gje tjeter.
Une kam pas punuar ne agjensi immobiliare(real estate)dhe kam pasur kontakt direkt me Banken Cariplo me te cilen kishim konvencionin e kredive.
Ne rastin e pare,kredija i jepet nje vartesi.Banka ka nje rrezik 0 pasi pasuria e patundshme qe blihet,ne rast se nuk paguhet,i mbetet bankes apo shoqerise financiare.Nga ana tjeter,kur jepen keto kredi,lypset dhe garancia e punedhenesit.

Ne rastin e dyte,per efekt biznesi,ti si person nuk mund te marresh nje kredi 100%asnje Banke italiane nuk te krediton me shume se gjysmen e kapitalit inicial.P.sh: ne rast se ti si privat investon 100 milone,do te ishte mrekulli sikur banka te te jepte 50 milione...

Une me lart fola per ekonomine italiane e jo industrine.Persa i perket industrise se rende,Italia eshte vendi i pare ne bote per nga prodhimi.Meqenese konkurronte gjithe boten,ne 1970,iu vune konvencione per tu respektuar,per te mos tejkaluar prodhimin e elikut, te cilat Italia i ka shkelur te pakten 5 here duke paguar gjobat perkatese BE.

Per nga zhvillini industrial,mendoj qe,ne rast se Italia e veriut do te ndahej nga ajo e jugut,do te ishte shteti me i fuqishem ekonomikisht ne bote. 





*i thjeshti*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 96
(1/20/02 4:26:12 pm)
Reply  Re: "Euro" a do te kete sukses??? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Per ate faktin se ne usa investohet me lehtesisht ne tecnologjite e reja eshte me se e vertete.Por kjo nuk ka te beje me economine italiane por me ate europiane ne pergjithesi ne krahasim me ate amerikane.
Dihet se ne usa ka ecur kapitalismi puro.Atje zbatohet me te vertete kapitalizmi.Por ki kujdes se po s'pate sukses shkon ne rruge te modhe(sul lastriko).
Pra kemi te bejme me dy kontrapozicione ose dy menyra te kapitalizmit,atij amerikan dhe atij europian. 





*ReEdD * 
Moderator
Posts: 760
(1/21/02 3:53:40 am)
Reply  Re: "Euro" a do te kete sukses??? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Italia eshte fuqia e 5-te ne Bote. Cfare do me thene kjo?
Eshte shteti i 5-te per nga sasia e eksportimit te makinave (makinerive). Pra ne nje fare mase dhe pare ne kompleks eshte nje nga shtetet me te fuqishme Industriale.
Nuk jam dakort me ate qe mbizoteron prodhimi artizanal, apo ku nderrmarjet e vogla e te mesme luajne rolin kryesore. 
Krahasuar relativisht me mireqenien e pergjithshme, numrin e popullsise, industrine dhe prodhimin e saj per eksport, Italia mund te quhet vend industrial ku industria e rende ne rradhe te pare dhe pastaj ajo e vogla dhe e mesmja, luajne rolin kryesor.
Pra shteti fiton shume me teper nga ENEL, IRI, Fiat etj etj sesa nga ndermarrjet e vogla dhe te mesme.
Ketu flas duke pare nga kendveshtrimi i shtetit.
Eshte permendur Fiat-i, por duhet thene qe ai eshte bere gati monopol ne 10-vjecarin e fundit, me blerjen e Alfa Romeo-s, Ferrari-t etj etj. Shoqerite petrolifere dhe te tjerat te industrise se rende maxhorancen e aksioneve e ka ne zoterim shteti vetem me pak perjashtime. 

Media e piccola impresa nuk jane aq te fuqishme sa mund te duken. E thashe edhe ne fillim te ketij shkrimi qe gjerat duhen pare relativisht. Nderrmarje te vogla me te fuqishme mund te kete psh, Kina sesa Italia.
Llogjika e thjeshte te con ne kete pyetje: Nese media e piccola impresa do te ishin te fuqishme (kuptohet relativisht me shtetet e tjera europiane dhe boterore), atehere perse Italia, fuqia e 5-te industriale, ka mireqenie dhe te ardhura per fryme shume me te ulta se shume vende te tjera europiane? 
I njejti arsyetim vlen edhe per vende si SHBA, etj.
Pra shteti fuqizohet nepermjet industrise, sidomos asaj te rende dhe le pas dore nderrmarje e vogla dhe te mesme. Ne SHBA priten te vine ne fuqi demokratet qe te rrisin incentivat per keto lloj nderrmarjesh. Ne Itali shteti dashje pa dashje ka favorizuar industrine e madhe, por jo duke u zbatuar sistemin amerikan, por ate tipik europian te majte, ose duke mbajtur per vete 51% te aksioneve, ose duke lejuar monopolin, pra kontrollin e nje kompanie te vetme, qofte kjo edhe Join Venture. Mund te permend ketu kompanite shteterore telefonike perpara se te ndodhte privatizimi si TIM dhe ESTET, ku me vone keto u shkrine ne nje. Kompania e hekurudhave qe eshte akoma shteterore, apo edhe ato private si FIAT apo Pirelli qe mund te quhen se jane monopole.
Ne lidhje me incentivat shteterore dhe bankare jam dakort me Tiranen. Per te investuar duhet te hollohesh me kile te tera per te marre kredi nga banka apo per te patur ndonje ndihme nga shteti, i cili mendon me teper per budallalleqe sesa si te axhevoloje impresat.
Edhe per mua, sistemi me i persosur mbetet ai i SHBA-se.






*tirana * 
Ekonomist
Posts: 1028
(1/21/02 7:18:33 am)
Reply  RE

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Italia ka qene dikur vendi i 5.Tani nuk eshte me.

Privatizimi i monopoleve te infrastruktures,ishte nje farse e komunisteve ne pushtet.Ata lejuan privatizimin e nje pjese te pakonsiderueshme te ketyre monopoleve,pikerisht ne momentin kur kuptuan qe rendesia e ketyre monopoleve po binte.

Me perjashtim te ENEl,te gjitha monopolet e tjera nuk ka ne me vlere.Me hyrjen ne fushe te konkurrences(p.sh ne telekomunikacione)Telekom humbi pike,humbi rendesine dhe kontrollin e tij ne sektor.Krahas tij u ngriten gjigande te tjere si:Omnitel,Tiscali,Wind Blu te cilet e konkurojne ate denjesisht.Si pasoje e kesaj konkurrence,shareholderat e Telekomit i Pietro,Bobo Craxi,D'alema,Amato etj,sabotuan garen UMTS,

Nje tjeter skandal i njohur eshte dhe ai i ENIMONT(shkrirja e ENIT me Montedisonin,e cila njihet dhe si skandali i tangjentopolit me i madhi.Me ane te ketij fuzioni,ENIMONT do te kish ne dore te gjithe kontrollin energJitik ne Itali.Per te realizuar kete fuzion,ENIMONT korruptoi me tangjente te gjithe militantet e DC(ndermjet tyre dhe Craxin)
Si pasoje e nderhyrjes se Mani Pulite me Di Pietron,afari ENIMONT saltoi,dhe 6 prej manaxhereve te saj,me gjithe presidentin,u gjenden te vrare ne ambientet e tyre.....

Konkluzioni.Ekonomia e industria Italiane,persa e zhvilluar mund te jete,ka mbetur peng e politikes dhe mafjes. 





*Enip * 
Moderator
Posts: 713
(1/21/02 8:59:57 am)
Reply  Nderhrja e shtetit ne ekonomi

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Me pelqyeu shume se si ka vazhduar debati dhe mendimet tuaja ishin interesante.Madje nga ato marr shkas dhe te hedh nje pyetje tjeter,sa ndihet prezenca e shtetit ne ekonomine evropiane dhe ate amerikane.

Per te ravijezuar me shume mendimet dhe per te mos u perqendruar vetem ne nje shtet sic eshte rasti i Italise,do deshiroja te dija mendimet tuaja mbi kete pyetje dhe per vendet e tjera evropiane.

P.sh. une di se Britania e Madhe akoma bazohet ne traditen e saj kapitaliste te liberalizmit.

Italia ka nje nderhyrje te fuqishme te shtetit ne ekonomi.

Po Gjermania,Franca,Spanja,vendet nordike?????

Mendoj se patja e firmave te mesme e te vogla te fuqishme eshte nje impuls per vende si Shqiperia,madje atehere kur do ta arijme kete pike,mendoj se vendi yne do kete dale nga kolapsi. 





*i thjeshti*
Deputet
Posts: 101
(1/22/02 2:14:36 pm)
Reply  Italia

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Shuma e vleres se te gjithe prodhimeve ne te gjithe sektoret e ekonomise ne harkun kohor te nje viti perben ate qe quhet prodhim i brendshem bruto.
Ky prodhim e rendit italine ne vendin e 5.Pastaj kur pjestohet me numrin e popullsise dalin te ardhurat per fryme.
Pjesa jugore ngrohet ne diell keshtu qe me teper ha ne ate pasuri te krijuar sesa kontribon.
Disa zera e bilanit italian sot jane shume interesant.
Psh;Moda Italiane tashme eshte nje industri prodhuese dhe shume sinjifikative.Shume e degjuar dhe e perhapur ne bote.
Hyra ne nje Kaufhaus(mapo) ne Munchen te Bavarise per te blere ndonje rrobe.Ishin absolutisht italiane.
Kepucet jane vetem italiane.
Pak jane te Medhenjte e Globit qe s'kane kostume Armani.Yjet e Bel Air veshin Versace,Armani,Valentino,Ferr.
Keto jane par,jane taksa per shtetin.
Ne Itali dergjet 40 % e pasurise artistike te botes.Keto magnetizojne turiste te panumert qe sjellin Par.
Firenze,Venezia,Roma,Vatikani thithin vese para nga jashte.
Keto fenomene nuk bejne gje tjeter vese pozitivizojne ate qe quhet Bilancia Commerciale.





*Enip * 
Moderator
Posts: 725
(1/23/02 3:30:43 am)
Reply  me falni,por....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 sikur shume po bisedohet per Italine,dhe une e mbeshtes mendimin tend i thjeshti.
Por a mund ta zgjerojme pak diskutimin nje ik me larg kufijve te Italise.

Gjermania qe radhitet e treta ne ekonomine boterore,mendoj se pas ribashkimit te saj ka hasur ne shume veshtiresi,duke mbajtur mbi vete p.sh. problemet dhe veshtiresite e Gjermanise Lindore.

Franca a mund te konsiderohet si nje konkurente e denje e Gjermanise ne Evrope dhe ku konsistojne problemet e saj ekonomike?

Spanja e Aznarit a ka arritur perparime ne keto vite te qeverisjes se te djathteve?

Britania e Madhe pse nuk pranon hapur euron,po ashtu pse as Suedia,Norvegjia?

Zvicra a mund t'i bashkohet euros dhe nqs po,kjo nuk do te ishte nje dalje nga neutraliteti i ketij vendi?

Greqia,Irlanda,Portugalia,Austria si e shohin ekonomine e tyre ne krahasim me vendet e tjera evropiane,a jane keto vende disi te varura ndaj ecjes ekonomike te RFGJ,FR,IT???

dhe pyetja e fundit per momentin,si e shihni ekonomine evropiane ne krahasim me ate amerikane apo aziatike,duke marre ne konsiderate ketu renien/fuqizimin e USA apo krizen ne Japoni dhe daljen e Kines si nje shtet me perparime ne politikat e saj ekonomike.



me respekt,
Enip. 





*tirana * 
Ekonomist
Posts: 1040
(1/23/02 4:32:39 am)
Reply  Re: me falni,por....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Per Zvicren mendoj qe do te qendroje gjithmone neutrale.Edhe vete europianet kane nevoje per nje vend ne Evrope jashte BE.Zvicra ka vetem 2 dege industrie: ate te okollatave dhe sahateve.Pjesen tjeter te prodhimit i atribuohet fitimit nga financa,perqindjet e bankave,venture kapitals etj.

Gjermania eshte vendi i dyte pas USA-s i cili ka sot faktoret objektive e subjektive per zhvillim teknollogjik.Kuadrot gjermanike dalin mjaft te formuar nga bankat e shkolles.Korporatat e fuqishme si Simens etj kane konkurruar e hedhur nga tregu 'do lloj tjeter makinari.Industrialistet Europiane nuk preferojne vese ato.Edhe per faktin qe gjermania ka konsideruar gjithmone inovacionin.Nga ana financiare gjithashtu,eshte mjaft i fuqishem si komb.

Anglia eshte nje vend i cili ka ditur te manexhoje me se miri ish kolonite e saj duke i rivene ne sherbim te saj.Ka ditur te manexhoje krahun e lire te punes te ardhur nga keto ish koloni te saja.Karakteristike e saj eshte qe nuk ekziston me tashme klasa punetore.Ajo eshte zevendesuar tashme nga krahu i punes qe ka ardhur nga keto ish koloni
Teknollogjikisht eshte mjaft e avancuar.Vodafone eshte nje model biznesi i cili eshte per tu admiruar.
Falimentoi ne politiken e privatizimit te THacherit e cila solli si pasoje falimentimin e ndermarrjeve te fuqishme te infrastruktures(vlen te permendet korporata e hekurrudhave,emri i te ciles nuk po me vjen ndermend tani ....trucks,nje gje e tille)





*i thjeshti*
Deputet
Posts: 129
(2/24/02 11:19:06 am)
Reply  wie du Enip siehst,im allgemeinen ist positiv.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Enip me siguri qe behet fjale per ndonje lapsus nga ana jote por Norvegjia nuk pjesmerr akoma ne UE.E shkemben me Danimarken qe si per traktatin e Mastrichtit edhe per uron e ka marre paksa me ngadale me ato referendumet.
Swedia do edhe pak sa te sheroje parametrat.Ndersa si mund te verehet edhe Britania e Madhe po shfaq nje vullnet te parevokueshem per te pergatitur terrenin per nje aderim te mundshem jo fort te larget.
Natyrisht qe akoma uro nuk eshte barazuar me dollarin por mos harroni se dollari ka nje histori 200 vjeare suksesesh pas supeve.
Ndoshta dobesia aktuale lidhet me faktin se lokomotiva e evropes die Bundesrepublik nuk eshte ne nje moment te favorshem.
Megjithate njerezit e kane pritur mire 





*Enip * 
Moderator
Posts: 959
(2/25/02 6:35:16 am)
Reply  stimmt.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 me fal "i thjeshti", ke te drejte e kam ngaterruar me Danimarken,pasi ne Norvegji me referendum nuk fitoi futja ne EU.

euro keto dite sikur po humbet pike ndaj dollarit amerikan,mos gaboj qendron tek : 1euro= 0,875 US$.
Ndoshta me situaten jo te mire ne Gjermani ( gara Schrder & Stoiber) apo ne France ( me fillimin e zgjedhjeve presidenciale mes Shirac-ut & Jospin-it ) ben qe monedha evropiane te ndieje keto lekundje.
Por me cudit fakti se dollari pas skandalit te eronit duhet te kishte humbur ca pike,gje qe spo e shoh,megjithese ne Wall Street keto dite ka patur luhatje te burses.

Ju si mendoni ne Evrope skandali i Enronit a do te kete ndikimet e veta? 





*i thjeshti*
Deputet
Posts: 137
(3/1/02 2:11:34 am)
Reply  uro i paraprin bashkimit politik

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Dje dolen perfundimisht nga skena Divisat e 12 vendeve te UE.Tashme ato do te jene objekt antikuariati.
Nje minister ekonomie ne nje interwiu pohon se deri ne kete moment kane folur vetem ekonomistet,jane ata qe me parametrat dhe aspektet tekno-ekonomike kane imponuar bashkimin monetar te ketyre 12 vendeve mjaft original ne histori dhe shume per t'u pershendetur.

Ai tha se qe nga ky moment fjala u kalon politikaneve per te realizuar bashkimin e vertete.Ne fakt puna ka filluar per te hartuar Kushtetuten Unionit.Formen qe do te marre supershteti evropian,te drejtat dhe detyrimet qe do te kene pjestaret e tij.A do te jete shtet federativ apo konfederate shtetesh te pavarura.
Shtetet e Bashkuara te Evropes me te vertete po formohen.Duhet te jete i forte pasi sfidat jane te forta.USA,Rasha,Kina etj.
Duhet te njihet mire pasi edhe ne jo larg do t'a shohim veten aty.Qe kur te gjindemi te mos rrime si guak.

----------


## trinity

Dalengadale euro po iafrohet dollarit.Qendron ne kuoten 0.901 $.Te jete valle dobesimi i dollarit apo forca e euros?

----------


## trinity

Nje lajm te mire lexova.
Autoritetet shqiptare duke pare sukseset dhe prespektivat e euros po incentivojne edhe shqiptaret te perdorin sa me shume monedhen e perbashket.
Ne dukje nje "aderim" i ardhshem ne uro edhe per ne.
Natyrisht i forcuar por gjithsesi i duhur.

----------


## Estella

Gjithnje mendoja se ishte e veshtire qe Euro dollar te arrinte sukses ne evrope sepse, jane shume shtete dhe secila prej tyre jane shume "Proud"  per veten e tyre. Nuk besoja qe Egoja e tyre ta bente te mundshme dicka te tille.
N.q.s do te realizohet c'ka financiaret dhe drejtuesit e  World Trade Organization kishin piksynim do te ishte nje fenomen.
 Nuk jam plotesiht e bindur se Euro Dollar do te kete te njejtin sukses si American Dollar edhe pse sot jemi drejt nje ekonomije te glibalizuar dhe jo me individe

----------


## trinity

> _Postuar m par nga Estella_ 
> *Gjithnje mendoja se ishte e veshtire qe Euro dollar te arrinte sukses ne evrope sepse, jane shume shtete dhe secila prej tyre jane shume "Proud"  per veten e tyre. Nuk besoja qe Egoja e tyre ta bente te mundshme dicka te tille.
> N.q.s do te realizohet c'ka financiaret dhe drejtuesit e  World Trade Organization kishin piksynim do te ishte nje fenomen.
>  Nuk jam plotesiht e bindur se Euro Dollar do te kete te njejtin sukses si American Dollar edhe pse sot jemi drejt nje ekonomije te glibalizuar dhe jo me individe*


Estella,nuk i kam degjuar ndonjehere fjalen "euro dollar" keshtu si e perdor ti. 
Monedha europiane quhet uro ndersa ajo amerikane Dollar.

----------


## Estella

Po te kishit  mbaruar studimet e biznesit ne universitetet Amerikane do e kishit studiuar, jam me se e sigurt.
Mund tju permend shume libra, si p.sh International Economics, International Finance, International Business Law te cilat permendin dhe diskutojne monedhen Evropiane si Euro Dollar me simbolin e caktuar. Biles edhe Wall Street journal Aticles e quajne nje te tille. "Euro Dollar"
ja ketu me poshte po te shkruaj nje link qe e pemend Euro Dollar

Euro Dollar eshte monedha qe perdorin shtetet e EU
Ndersa Euro/Dollar do te thote Euro Per Dollare, kjo tregon thjesht konvertimin e tyre. Apo kursin e kembimit.


http://204.29.171.80/framer/navigati....google.com%2F

Po te shkonit tek Google search dhe te shkruanit Euro Dollar do te shinit se rezultatet e gjetura do te permbanin kete teme. "Euro Dollar"

Travel tips
About the euro dollar 
On Jan. 1, 2002, the euro became the official currency and legal tender of 12 European Union (EU) member nations.

National currencies still will be accepted as legal tender for most financial transactions for a period of time; however, ATMs will issue euros, banks will provide euros for foreign currency exchange and vendors have been encouraged to provide change in euros as of Jan. 1, 2002.

Also, U.S. Embassies and Consulates located in the 12 member nations will only accept dollars and euros for fee-based services as of Jan. 1, 2002.

Benefits to the traveler

Travelers will be better able to assess and compare the value of goods and services throughout the member countries. 
Once a traveler's home currency is converted to euros, he/she can travel freely throughout the member nations without tedious and costly currency conversions at each border. 
Timeline     
Jan. 4, 1999   The euro began use as a "written currency" (credit cards, checks, travelers checks, bank transfers). 
Jan. 1, 2002   Euro notes and coins are issued at banks and post offices and dispensed at ATMs. Shops will be encouraged to provide change in euros. 
Feb. 28, 2002   Last day that national currencies will be accepted for cash payments. 
March 31, 2002   Last day that national currencies can be exchanged for euros at no charge by the central banks of the participating member states. 
Dec. 31, 2002   Last day that commercial banks will accept notes and coins of former national currencies. 
Jan. 1, 2003   Former national currencies will be accepted at the central bank of each country, however, each central bank will only accept its own former currency. 

Participating countries (those converting to euro) Non-participants 
Austria   Ireland Denmark 
Belgium   Italy Sweden 
Finland   Luxembourg United Kingdom 
France   The Netherlands  
Germany   Portugal   
Greece   Spain   



For more information, click on the links below:

Getting ready for the euro 
Traveling in the euro area 
Euro bank notes and coins 
Conversion rates 



N.q.s akoma nuk ju mbushet mendja atehere do ju dergoja te gjitha librat qe disponoj qe flasin per Euro Dollar ose do ju sugjeroja qe te lexonit gazetat e biznesit.

----------


## Estella

Oh se desh harova, Ve edhe nje bast po deshet  se jam e sigurt qe do e fitoj.
hahahahahahaha

----------


## Dita

Pershendetje Estella dhe Trinity!


Meqe e ndoqa dje "debatin" tuaj mendova se mund te vendosja per sqarim nje artikull te lexuar para disa ditesh tek revista gjermane "Der Spiegel".

Mua vete me ndihmoi.



Behej fjale pikerisht per ecurine e euros qe prej futjes se saj ne qarkullim dhe deri ne prognoza te mundshme per te ardhmen.
Artikulli ishte shkruar nga nje ekonomist gjerman qe punon ne nje banke investimesh amerikane (Goldman-Sachs).


Vleresimi fillestar qe u be per euron, qe se ajo do te paraqitej me e forte se dollari, nderkohe qe qe prej futjes se saj ne qarkullim si monedhe ne tregjet kapitale (pra me 1 janar te vitit 2001) vlera e euros ka rene me gati 25%.

Ekonomisti mundohej ne artikullin e vet qe te paraqiste sqarime per kete ecuri te euros. Per kete ai shfrytezonte modelet e ndertuara per zhvillimin e kursit te kembimit te monedhave.
Megjithate asnjeri prej ketyre modeleve ne vetvete nuk eshte i afte qe te jape nje shpjegim te plote per ecurine e kursit te kembimit te nje monedhe.


*1. Pariteti i kursit te kembimit*

Ne kete model supozohet se kursi real i kembimit me kalimin e kohes mbetet stabil dhe kursi nominal i dy monedhave eshte ai qe ndryshon ne varesi te diferenncave te inflacioneve ne te dy vendet.
Monedha e vendit me inflacionin me te larte zhvleresohet.
Monedha e vendit me inflacionin me te ulet vleresohet.

Si interpretohet kjo ne shembullin e USA dhe Evropes.

Vleresimet qe prej vitit 1999 deri ne 2002 per Evropen dhe Ameriken tregojne se inflacioni ne Evrope i pare ne tendence eshte rritur me shume se ne Amerike. Pra ky model gjen zbatim ne rastin e zhvillimit te kursit euro-dollar.

Ka dy pika qe mbeten te paqarta nga kendveshtrimi i ketij modeli.

-	Nuk dihet nese diferencat ne inflacion kane qene shkaktare per levizjet ne kursin e kembimit ose kjo gje ka ndodhur paralelisht.
-	Nese behet krahasimi i fuqise blerese te te dyja monedhave eshte euro paraqitet e nenvleresuar ne menyre te dukshme.


*2. Pariteti i perqindjeve te interesit* 

Supozimet qe behen jane:
Ne veshtrim afatgjate vlen pariteti i fuqise blerese
Ne veshtrim afatshkurter vlen pariteti i perqindjes se interesit.

Cdo te thote kjo?

Kur perqindjet e interesave ne nje vend rriten kjo shoqerohet me nje rritje te kursit te sotshem te monedhes.


Kursi i kembimit qe pritet per te ardhmen mbetet i pandryshuar dhe perfitimi qe sigurohet nga rritja e perqindjes se interesit kompensohet nga nje zhvleresim deri ne nivelin e paritetit te fuqise blerese.
Pra perfitimi total mbetet zero.

Megjithate zhvillimi i kursit euro-dollar nuk gjen mbeshtetje ne sa me lart.

Pse?
Rritja e perqindjes afatshkurter dhe asaj afatgjate ne Evrope u be ne menyre me ate te Amerikes. Sipas teorise duhej qe edhe kursi i sotshem i euros te zhvillohej paralelisht me ate te dollarit. Megjithate kursi i euros ra ne krahasim me ate te dollarit.



*3. Balancim i bilancit te pagesave*

Supozimi qe behet ketu: Kursi real i shkembimit zhvillohet i tille qe ne nje afat te mesem krijohet nje pozicion i financueshem i bilancit te pagesave.
Vendet me rritje te larte te produktivitetit jane te prirura qe te shtojne prezencen e tyre ne tregun boteror, pra kane synim nxitjen e eksportit. Si rrjedhim bilanci i tyre i pagesave do te paraqise nje suficit.

Rritja e eksporteve ben te mundur qe te rritet kerkesa per monedhen e vendit eksportues. Dhe kjo rrjedhimisht ben te mundur ngjitjen e kursit te shkembimit.
Ne veshtrim afatgjate modeli jep shpjegime me vlere.

Por ne rastin e zhvillimit euro-dollar ndodh ndryshe. Ajo qe prisnin ekonomistet ishte nje tendence per ngjitjen perballe dollarit, ngjitje qe ne fakt nuk ndodhi.



*4. Ekuilibri i portofolit*

Supozimi qe behet ne kete rast eshte:
Investuesit nisen nga nje nivel i caktuar i dhene rreziku dhe mundohen qe te maksimizojne (qe te otimojne) vleren e nje portofoli te diversifikuar ne arene nderkombetare. Per kete arsye ata do te investojne aty ku pritet qe renditi te jete me i larte. Ata largohen nga vendet ne te cilat renditet jane te ulta ose jane jane te kufizuara per shkak te rreziqeve.


Ne periudhen 1999-2000 u vune re si me poshte:

Ne periudhen 1999-2000 pati ne USA supriza pozitive ne rritjen ekonomike ne krahasim me situaten ne Evrope. Kjo u shoqerua me nje rritje te vleres se dollarit. Kur u arrit barazimi i ketyre surprizave mes Evropes dhe Amerikes, u vu re nje stabilizim i kursit te euros.

Gjithashtu nje rritje ne raportin mes perqindjeve te interesit ne Evrope dhe atyre ne Amerike u shoqerua me nje dobesim te Euros.
Pse?
Sepse investuesit ishin te shqetesuar nga fakti qe perqindje me te larta interesi ne Evrope do te mund te rrezikonte rritjen ekonomike (si rrjedhim dhe renditet e tyre te portofoleve)



*5. Flluskat spekulative*

Ekonomistet argumetojne se levizjet e kurseve te kembimit nuk mund te sqarohen  teresisht. Me te rendesishme jane levizjet e papritura ne treg te shkaktuara nga zhvillime te paparishikuara.
Pse?
Sepse me pas jane njerezit ata qe me sjelljen e tyre perforcojne efektin e ngjarjes se paparashikuar.

Ne kete menyre krijohen flluskat spekulative te cilat plasin me pas si pasoje e nje ngjarje tjeter te rastit (te paparashikuar).


Kjo teori e zbatuar ne rastin e Euros.
Fillimisht shoresat se euro do te kishte nje zhvillim pozitiv ne lidhje me dollarin qene te medha. Me pas keto shpresa u zhgenjyen dhe euro nuk u ngjit ne vlere. Kjo solli si pasoje fillimin e procesit te renies se euros.
Nje tendence e re do te mund te linde nese ndodh nje ngjarje e re e cila te jape shtyse te mjaftueshme per te blere euro dhe jo nje monedhe tjeter.


Sqarimi per zhvillimin euro-dollar mund te jepet permes nje modeli te kombinuar:

-	Pariteti i forces blerese vlen per periudhen afatgjate.
-	Kursi i kembimit qe rrjedh pikerisht nga ky paritet ne periudhen afatshkurter dhe afatmesme ndikohet nga levizjet ne arene nderkombetare te kapitalit ne kerkim te renditeve me te larta. Ndikim tjeter kane faktoret spekulative.

Pikat qe kane ndikuar ne mbajtjen e vleres se dollarit mbi ate te euros jane:

-	inflacion me i ulet ne Amerike
-	rendite me e larte si pasoje e rritjes me ritme me te shpejta te ekonomise amerikane ne krahasim me ate evropiane



*Pse mund te heqin dore investuesit nga dollari?*

Nese investuesit pesojne zhgenjime ne lidhje me renditet e pritura ne tregun amerikan atehere ata do te ndryshojne qendrim ne lidhje me dollarin.
Kjo do te shkaktoje nje korrektim te kursit te dollarit qe tani eshte i mbivleresuar.

*Cfare ndodh sot ne Amerike?*

Ekonomia amerikane ka nje deficit ne bilancin e pagesave prej 450 miliarde dollare. Per ta financuar ate, Amerikes i duhet fluks kapitali nga jashte.

Deri ne mes te shek. XXI pritet qe kjo shume te kape vleren prej 700 miliarde dollare.
Pra ekonomia amerikane do te kete nevoje edhe per me teper kapital investues. 
Dhe do te jete e veshtire qe te binden investuesit e huaj qe investimi i parave ne amerike do te sjelle nje rendite me te larte se investimi ne rajone te tjera te botes.


*Euro si rrugedalje*

Sipas ekonomistit pjesa me e madhe e kapitalit te investuar ne Amerike vjen nga vendet eksportuese te naftes dhe nga Azia.
Duke qene se mundesite e investimeve ne vendet e tyre jane te kufizuara ata kerkojne alternativa jashte. Ne rast se me Ameriken ndodh ajo qe pershkruhet me lart, atehere nje zgjedhje e natyrshme per keta investues do te ishte Euro, monedha e rajonit ekonomiko-monetar qe sot qendron i dyti per nga rendesia.


Permendej dhe nje argument per te perfocuar kete hipoteze te zhvendosjes se mundshme te kapitalit ne drejtim Evropes.


Strateget monetare argumentojne se duke qene se shanset per rritje me ritme me te larta te ekonomise amerikane sesa asaj evropiane jane te ulta. Per kete arsye euro nuk mund te perbeje nje alternative per dollarin.


Megjithate ne kete argument nuk perfshihet ideja tjeter, qe monedha e vendit me premisa te mira per rritje ekonomike nuk duhet te jete domosdoshmerisht nje monedhe ne rritje, nese parashikimet per rritjen ekonomike jane te perfshira ne kursin e sotshem te saj.

Nga ana tjeter monedha e vendit me premisa me te ulta per rritje ekonomike ka mundesi per te pesuar rritje ne vlere, nese ajo eshte e nenvleftesuar ne menyre te dukshme.
(Dhe euro sot per sot gjendet ne kete situate)


Argument tjeter i ekonomistit.

Motivet e investimit mund te ndryshojne me kalimin e kohes.
Ne rrethanat e rritjes me ritme te ulta te ekonomise boterore investuesit kerkojne menyra investimi te kujdesshme (me rrezik sa me te ulet). 
Te tilla per shembull mund te ishin obligacionet shteterorre te vendeve evropiane.

Nese vertet arrihet ne kete pike, pra ne arratisjen nga dollari, atehere investuesit qe llogarisin ne dollare do te ishin akoma edhe me shume te investuar per keto obligacione shteterore.

Arsyeja:
Do te kishin fitime jo vetem si psoje e rritjes qe do te pesonte euro (sot e nenvleftesuar), por edhe fitime nga kapitali.

Nes euro do te rritej ne vlere, kjo do te ulte premista per rritje ekonomike ne Evrope dhe kjo do te bente Banken Qendrore Evropiane qe te ulte perqindjet e interesit.  Pra kursi i investimit te tyre do te ishte me i larte se atehere kur ata kishin investuar.


Ne periudhe afatshkurter parashikimet e zhvillimit te monedhave jane me shume ceshtje fati, por ne shikim afatgjate ato i nenshtrohen ligjeve baze te ekonomise, te cilat sipas ekonomistit ne kohen e sotshme flasin kundra dollarit.




Dita!

----------


## Estella

Dita,
flm per sqarimet edhe pse jane gjera te ster perseritura per mua.

Nejse, Arsyeja pse United States does not have a balance of trade  nuk eshte aq  sa e shpjegon ti, eshte shume shume me e komplikuar. Pamvarsisht se nuk jam shume e mire informuar per kompanite evropiane dhe ato aziatike ( Pacific Rim me konkretisht)  mund te them se Kompanite amerikane po globalizohen te gjithe ( e kam fjalen per Exon Mobil, GM, Ford, Microsoft, etj)  jo qe $ dollari te jete sa me i forte por, ECONOMIES OF ESCALE. 
Nje vend thjesht specializohet ne nje produkt qe ata prodhojne me mire dhe me me efektivitet duke pare te gjitha aspektet e tregut. Kur nje shtet e ka me te lehte qe te importoje nje produkt sesa ta prodhoje, cila mendon ti se do te ndodhi, Importimi apo prodhimi? Sigurisht importimi, ja edhe nje arsye me teper pse Amerika does not have a balance of trade.

Sic e the ti, 
"Argument tjeter i ekonomistit. 

Motivet e investimit mund te ndryshojne me kalimin e kohes. 
Ne rrethanat e rritjes me ritme te ulta te ekonomise boterore investuesit kerkojne menyra investimi te kujdesshme (me rrezik sa me te ulet). 
Te tilla per shembull mund te ishin obligacionet shteterorre te vendeve evropiane. "

As qe e ve ne dyshim dicka te tille sepse investimet ne shtet gjithnje jane me te sigurta, sepse nje shtet i forte do e kishte veshtire mos them te pamundur te falimentonte.  Investimet varen nga investuesit, varet se c'fare piksynimesh kane investuesit, ata mund te investojne ne Securites apo stock market me me shume rrezik sepse duan qe  te shtojne kapitalin e tyre. Ajo do te ishte nje "risky investment"( investim me rrezik) por shume e pranueshme nga spekulatoret edhe pse te gabuhar ndonjere. investore te tjere do te investonin ne Government securites sepse zakonisht ato jane "back up by tax dollars" .
jam dakord me shume pika qe ke shkruar me lart.


Trinity
Nuk me the a e pe nese Euro Dollar faktikisht egzistonte si emer?

----------


## trinity

Miredita Estella.

E pashe se egziston si emertim por prapeseprape presioni qe me ben skepticizmi im eshte me i forte.

E ndjeva veten injorant para shpjegimit tend, por pas e permblodha veten dhe gjeta kurajo ne faktin se ne studimet e mia,ne jeten e perditshme ne urope,ne gati 10 x dite gazeta nuk e kam hasur ndonje here.Ndoshta duhet te kete qene tek ndonje faqe kurioziteti.

Megjithate une e di tashme se ne USA e quaje edhe euro-dollar.
Jam kurioz te di se si e quan euron edhe kolosi tjeter ekonomik boteror;Japonia.

Esty,e fitove bastin.
pershendetje.

----------


## Dita

Pershendetje Estella!

Ajo qe me ben pershtypje eshte pikerisht forca qe ka economies of scale ne zhvendosjen e investimeve amerikane jashte kufijve e sidomos ne drejtim te vendeve aziatike.

Globalizimi eshte vertet ai qe po shtyn perpara rroten e ekonomise. Kur vras mendjen ndonjehere dhe mundohem te gjej se ku do ta ndale hovin, njera prej pikave ku arrije eshte ajo e optimumit Pareto. Ne ditet e sotshme ekonomia boterore gjendet ne fazen e ngjitjes se saj, ku per te gjitha palet, duke u munduar t'i perkufizoj ato ne vende ne zhvillim dhe vende te zhvilluara, ka permiresime pareto. Te dyja palet po perfitojne.

Ne kete kuader Amerika eshte ajo qe ka perftimin me te madh, sepse fleksibiliteti i firmave te saj dhe forca financiare e tyre eshte e tille qe i garanton suksesin, mbuluar kjo edhe nga forca politike amerikane. (Ne fakt ekonomia dhe politika ne Amerike jane nje binom qe mund te jape efektin maksimal vetem nese ekziston si i tille - te pakten keshtu mendoj une.)

Firmat amerikane kane pasur hyrje te gjere edhe ne tregun evropian, ne sigurimin e aksioneve ne firma te ndryshme evropiane. Nderkohe qe kjo anasjelltas nuk ka ndodhur.

Per aq kohe sa te vazhdoje ky superioritet ekonomik, do te thoja se me gjasa shume te mira dollari do te qendroje mbi euron.


Por mua me pelqyen argumentat sqaruese qe kish sjelle ekonomisti gjerman. Besoj se ai vete ben pjese tek ata qe jane optimiste per ecurine e euros, megjithate analizen e kishte bere neutrale.


Nje gje do te deshiroja te di, meqe ti je ne kontakt me jeten ekonomike amerikane.

Si mendon ti per kete largim te prodhimit nga Amerika, apo per zevendesimin me produkte importi?

Sa e rrezikshme eshte kjo per tregun e punes? 

Ndonjehere mua me duket se do te vije perseri koha kur Amerika do te tentoje te mbrohet ne menyre masive sic ka nisur tani me importin e celikut. Politikanet do te rrezikonin shume nga qendrimi i tyre ndaj mbrojtjes se interesave te popullsise amerikane.


Ne Evrope, problem te madh kane zhvendosjen e prodhimit ne Evropen Lindore, megjithese perftimet nga economies of scale nuk jane te krahasueshme me ato qe arrihen ne vendet aziatike.

----------


## Estella

Meqenese Import/Export ose me mire International business ka qene specialiteti im po shtoj dicka nga leximet dhe studimet e mia por jo nga praktika dhe jeta e perditshme sepse tani merren me degen e finances. ( sa per sqarim sepse praktika dhe teoria ndryshojne disi).

Import/export eshte nje loje ku te gjithe jane fitues. Ai qe importon ka arsyet e veta dhe ai qe exporton ato te tijat.  Ne sot jetojne ne nje kohe  te quajtur "interdependence", ku Interneti, comunikimet nepermjet sateliteve, dhe menyrat e shpejta te transportimit e bejne te deshirueshe produktet e perdorura nga mijra e mijra njerez. 
Organizatat e shumta internacionale si WTO, IMF, World Bank, Ex-ImBank do te bejne te mundur globalizimn. Ne jemi thjesht te varur nga njeri tjetri.
 Dita per sa i perket pyetjes tende. Ne Amerike sa vjen dhe kompanite e ndryshme kerkojne sa me shume njerez te edukuar, me shkolle te larte sepse, jo me nje dipllome e shkolles se mesme vlen per te kryer punen egzaktesisht. Me kete dua te them se, pamvarsisht se Amerikanet nuk do te bejne punet fizike, me konkretisht prodhimin e produkteve, ata do te merren me importimin dhe eksportimin e tyre. Jam ne dijeni  se n.q.s nje prodhim produkti zhvendoset nga Amerika ne Meksike P.sh. shume persona do te ngeln rrugeve te papune. Por ne te njejten kohe do te rritet kerkesa e transportimit, dhe vende pune do te hapen ne sektore te tjere. Import/export, transportim, menagim te fabrikave te ndryshme edhe pse keto ne nje shtet tjeter. Une mendoj se kjo do te balancohet. Por pikerisht kjo gje deshirohet nga  prodhuesit dhe konsumuesit. Efektivitet ne maksimum.

Pika me dalluese e import/export eshte fakti se ka tarifa dhe taksa, dhe "local Content", e shume e shume argumenta te tjere per te mbruajtur ekonomite vendase nga import/export. Por sot ne bote po ndodh ndryshe, NAFTA po mundohet qe te eliminoja tarifat po ashtu edhe shuem vende dhe organizata te ndryshme evropiane, afrikane dhe aziatike. European Union, MERCUSOR, PacificRim NAFTA e shume te tjere deshirojne qe te mos egzistojne taksa dhe tarifa ne importmin dhe eksportimin e produkteve nga vendet antare. Perderisa gjithe keto organizata drejtuar nga shtete te ndryshme duan te eliminojne taksat dhe tarifat  ma merr mendja se ata nuk do te mendonin keq per veten e tyre fillimisht.

Duhet te marresh shume gjera ne konsiderate per te nxjerre nje konkluzion te deshirueshem, dhe mendoj se Organizatat e ndryshme do arrijne objektivat e tyre.
Ne na duhet vetem te shpresojme. Sic thashe me lart import/export business eshte nje loje ku te gjityhe dalin fitues.

Dita Ekonomisti Gjerman kishte sjelle nje argumet shume shuem te bukur, me pelqeu shume, me konkretisht perkethimi sepse disa fjale te shqipes nuk i di mire per sa i perket fushes se biznesit . Jane terma te reja per mua, mbasi i kam kryer studimet e biznesit jo ne shqiperi, Prandaj edhe mund ta vesh re se shkruaj shume here ndonje fjale Anglisht sepse nuk e di nese egziston ne shqip.
Evropa Lindore eshte dicka krejt tjeter.........Do te lexoj me shume rreth saj dhe do te kethehem perseri qe te flasim me specifikisht per Evropen Lindore.

Pershendetje Dita dhe Flm

ME respekt

Estella

----------


## ChuChu

Shume te gjata shkrimet me larte, ju admiroj te gjitheve qe keni durim te shkruani aq gjate e me detaje. Mgjte pyetjes se temes (a do mbijetoje euro?), po i pergjigjem shkurt; Jo per shkak te burokracise dhe centralizimit. Shume prej jush do e dine per cfare flas, shendet!

----------


## Dita

Kuqalashe 

Edhe une dyshoj per ecurine e euros dhe fakti qe ke permendur ti, ai i burokracise dhe i centralizimit eshte ai qe do ta lekunde here pas here ecurine.

Une do te shtoja qe kjo nuk vlen vetem per monedhen euro, por edhe per vete BE si institucion.

Nje fakt tjeter eshte se ketu vendimet duhet te merren me pelqimin e me shume shteteve sesa ndodh ne rastin e Amerikes dhe deri tani keto vendime, te pakten ato politike kane qene unanime.

Ne rang financiar ato jane vendosur nga me te mencurit e finances evropiane. Tani ne krye te bankes qendrore evropiane do te vije nje francez qe sot kryen funksionin e zevendesit te Duisenberg. 
Une mendoj se kjo do te sjellje lekundje te reja, francezet do te mundohen te ndikojne me politiken e tyre shteterore dhe ndikimi do te jete negativ per masat financiare qe do te merren.


Eshte vertet per t'u pritur, por une ve re se ata qe marrin vesh nga financa ne Evrope jane shume optimiste se euro do te ece mire dhe madje ka nga ata qe thone se do te ngrihet edhe mbi dollarin. Nuk di sa baze do te kene keto vleresime, a kane baze, a jane vec iluzione apo behen me qellim qe te ndikohet ecuria pozitive e euros dhe te rritet besimi i investuesve qe te levizin ne zonen e euros dhe jo ate te dollarit.

Je e ftuar per dialog dhe meqe shkruan nga Amerika mund te na pasurosh mendimet me ngjarje te andjeshme, sikurse po ben edhe Estella.

Pershendetje!
Dita

----------


## Eni

_Monedha e prbashkt evropiane arriti dje n nivelin e 98 cent t dollarit. Rrzohen bursat_


Euro "barazon" dollarin


*Si pasoj e rnies s dollarit kundrejt jenit, euro shnon rekordin* 

Fenomeni
Marka iku, marka mbetet

Rreth 18,8 miliard marka gjermane (9,6 miliard euro) jan ende n qarkullim n Gjermani, afro gjasht muaj mbas hedhjes n qarkullim t monedhs euro, njoftoi sot e prjavshmja "Focus", duke cituar Bankn Qendrore t Gjermanis. Gjat pes muajve t par t vitit 2002, u shkmbyen n euro 143,4 miliard marka (73,32 miliard euro) n 126 deg t Bundesbankut gjerman, shton kjo revist. "Gjurmt e disa miliarda markave nuk do t gjenden asnjher", -tha presidenti i Banks Qendrore rajonale t Bavaris, Franz-Christop Zeitler. "Shum kartmonedha ndodhen n duart e koleksionistve, ktu dhe jasht vendit", -saktsoi ai, i cituar nga revista "Focus".

E ardhmja e dollarit vazhdon t jet n dyshim, pasi sot pritet publikimi i nj treguesi t rndsishm ekonomik. Nse treguesi do t jet negativ, monedha e gjelbr pritet t bjer prsri

Pajtim Melani
Euro thyen t gjitha parashikimet e analistve ndrkombtar t bursave dhe kurseve t kmbimit. Dje n tregjet ndrkombtare t kmbimit, 1 euro sht kmbyer me 98 cent, q sht dhe vlera m e madhe e arritur q nga shkurti i vitit 2000. Nj politik efikase e Banks Qendore Evropiane e ka vn monedhn e prbashkt n pozita "sulmuese" ndaj dollarit amerikan duke i marr pik ktij t fundit n mnyr t vazhdueshme, por efektet e veprimtaris s BQE-s u ndihen veanrisht shum koht e fundit. 
Arsyeja kryesore e rnies s dollarit dje ishte hapja e keqe e burss s Nju Jorkut, -3 pr qind. Edhe bursat n Evrop shnuan rnie n mbi 2 pr qind. Rekordin negativ e shnoi grupi francez i medias dhe telekomunikacionit "Vivendi", aksionet e t cilit shnuan nj rnie mbi 19 pr qind. 
Ishte jeni japonez q prej disa ditsh ka shnuar nj vlersim t madh pavarsisht ndrhyrjes s Banks Qendrore niponike pr dobsimin e tij. Dshtimi i politiks s Banks s Japonis q dshiron nj jen jo shum t shtrenjt, ndihmoi n rnien e dollarit. 
Sot pr monedhn amerikane pritet t jet nj dit e vshtir. Byroja federale e statistikave pritet t publikoj treguesin e besimit t konsumatorve pr muajt e fundit. Sipas nj pjese t mir t analistve, ky tregues pritet t jet n rnie. Pr kt arsye, dollarit mund t shnoj nj rnie t re kundrejt euros dhe jenit japonez. 
Euro e nisi jo mir daljen praktike n prdorim si monedh fizike nga qytetart m 1 janar dhe ve konfuzionit n kmbimet me valutat e vendeve antare t BE-s dhe vendeve t tjera q prdorin euro, ishte shum e dobt n kursin me dollarin amerikan. Kur u hodh n treg si kartmonedh kushtonte 25 pr qind m lir se vlera e saj reale. Kur u hodh si monedh bankare n vitin 1999 kushtonte 1.17 dollar. Por, Banka Qendore Evropiane ka detyruar vendet e komunitetit evropian t zbatojn nj politik t shtrnguar monetare, ndryshe nga superfuqia botrore, Shtetet e Bashkuara t Ameriks. SHBA ka rritur ndjeshm shpenzimet ushtarake, ndrsa kriza e 11 shtatorit dhe lufta kundr terrorizmit ve tronditjes psiqike i ka kushtuar edhe "varfrim" qytetarve amerikan. Monedha e prbashket europiane euro, arriti dje n tregjet ndrkombtare "majat" e afrimit me dollarin amerikan. Por kjo rritje e vlers s euros ndaj dollarit amerikan ka dhn direkt efektet e veta edhe ne kursin valutor brenda vendit, duke ulur vlern e dollarit kundrejt lekut. N tregun e kmbimit t valutave n Tiran, dje n mesdite dollari arriti mesatarisht n kuotn 140.96 lekve me nj ulje t vogl kundrejt dy ditve m par, ndrsa sot pritet t kushtoj edhe m lir, kur n vendin ton t vijn efektet e tregut ndrkombtar. Sipas kursit t kmbimit t Banks s Kursimeve, sot 1 USD blihet me 138.00 lek dhe shitet me 143.00 lek. 

_marre nga Shekulli_

----------


## Dita

Zhvillimi i vleres ne US $ te Euro dhe Yen qe prej nentorit te vitit 2000.

----------


## Eni

EURO-n !  :djall sarkastik:  

Flmd Dita per grafikun interesant qe na paraqite  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Estella

jo keq jo keq.

kam nje parandjejne se nje dite, mbase jo shume shpejt Euro do te barazohet me Dollarin. 2-3 vjet??????

----------


## Dita

Estella!

Kam pershtypjen se koklavitje te llojit ngritje dhe barazim me dollarin do te ndodhin edhe me pare se 2-3 vjet, por per nje stabilizim te kursit ne nivelin e dollarit ndoshta do te duhej nje kohe me e gjate. 



Une lexova dje se ne Japoni dhe ketu ne Evrope si pasoje e ngritjes se vleres karshi dollarit ka patur reaksione ne rrethet e eksportuesve, shqetesim per vleren e tregtise. 

Banka e Japonise do te nderhyje per te mos e lejuar ngritjen mbi nje nivel te caktuar qe do te vinte ne rrezik eksportet.
Ministri japonez i tregtise eshte shprehur se do te ishte e patolerueshme per Japonine nese dollari do te binte dukshem nen nivelin e 120 Yen.

Vlera e sotshme ka qene 120.32 Yen.


Nderkohe ne Evrope levizja eshte ne kahun e kundert. Per Banken Qendrore Evropiane nje rritje e Euros pritet pozitivisht dhe shmang nje rritje te metjeshme te nivelit te interesit qe ishte parashikuar te behej ne 4 korrik.

----------


## visitor

Perpara se te perpiqemi te themi nese Euro apo Dollari Amerikan do te jete me i forte ne kursin e shkembimit duhet te pyesim veten cfare e ben nje "para/monedhe" (currency/valuta/geld/moneta) te forte, dmth te kerkuar ne tregjet boterore.  Nje monedhe eshte e forte per shume arsye por arsyeja baze ekonomike eshte marrdhenia midis sasise qe kerkohet dhe sasise qe ofrohet (basic supply & demand stuff).  Cfare e ben nje person te kerkoje Euro apo Dollare?  Parate kerkohen ose per te sherbyer si mjet shkembimi ose per tu perdorur ne nje vend ku do te investosh.  Dollari ka perparsi mbi Euron si mjet shkembimi pasi eshte me i vjeter, me i njohur, ka me shume histori ekonomike.  Pra nga kjo ane Euro s'ja merr dot dollarit.  

Persa i perket arsyes se dyte qe njerzit kerkojne monedha ajo eshte per ti investuar ne nje vend qe pranon investime ne ato monedha, qe zakonisht eshte vendi i cili i leshon ato (i shtyp).  Duke ndjekur kete llogjike atehere i bie qe ai vend qe terheq me shume investitore te huaj do te kete edhe monedhen me te kerkuar, dmth monedhen me te forte.  Nje vend terheq investitore te huaj kur kombinon nje kthim te mire per investimin te KOMBINUAR me nje rrezik sa te vogel.  Momentalisht (dhe per edhe kete dekade qe vjen te pakten) Sh.B.A. e mund Europen si ne rritjen ekonomike (kthim mbi investimin) ashtu edhe ne sigurine qe ofron (qe ne krijimin e shtetit federal amerikan 200 vjet me pare borxhet s'kane ngelur kurre pa u paguar).  Prandaj persa kohe qe Europa nuk rritet me ritme me te shpejta se Amerika Dollari do te jete me i forte se Euro ne prespektiven afatgjate.

Ajo qe thashe me siper eshte nje arsyetim i bazuar mbi nje treg te lire ku bankat kombetare nuk nderhyjne dhe vetem forcat e kerkim/ofertes influencojne cmimet.  Ne realitet gjerat nuk qendrojne ashtu, dhe cmimi i monedhave mund te "manipulohet" fare thjeshte.  Nje qeveri mundet ose te vendose kontrolle artificiale mbi kursin e shkembimit (Argjentina e mbajti per disa vite peson te barabarte me dollarin) ose te ndryshoje vleften nominale te monedhes vendase.  Psh nqs leku shqiptar ka tani nje kurs shkembimi prej 1$=145 lek te reja, dhe qeveria shqiptare do ta ndryshoje kete artificialisht atehere thjesht fut nje monedhe te re, le ta quajme Lek2 i cili shkembehet keshtu:  1Lek2=290 lek te reja.  Automatikisht tani 1Lek2=2$.  Asgje nuk ndryshoi ne ekonomi, thjesht numri ne faqen e monedhave dhe te kartmonedhave.

P.S. Eshte tmerrsisht e veshtire te flasesh per ekonomine ne Shqip.  Jam kurioz te shoh nje liber te ekonomikut ne Tirane, kushedi se si i perkthejne termat.

----------

